# Ello



## merlymoose (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi, I've recently come to own a trio of german satin mice. They are a friendly bunch, and I'd like to keep them happy. I realise that a forum like this will give me plenty of ideas!.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

welcome to the forum  have u got any pictures of ur mice x


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum. You will get lots of info and ideas from this site.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome  I think satin mice are very pretty  What colour are yours?


----------



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome


----------

